# What a load of bull



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

My daughter said "no go" on the first English bull dog, and then we found a 16 mo old akc girl who came with transfered papers. I am babysitting tonight....full house. Pics later.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladywolfe said:


> My daughter said "no go" on the first English bull dog, and then we found a 16 mo old akc girl who came with transfered papers. I am babysitting tonight....full house. Pics later.


Yay! I can hardly wait to see her!! And hear you describe what she's like


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting pics, too!! And, yes, a description of her little personality!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

PICTURES!!!

Rebecca


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Personality is rather amazing. She seems very smart and not nearly as stubborn as I have heard that this breed can be. She gets along with my dogs and loves all people..................except my standard poodle. But, she is going to a one-dog household and will only occasionally be at my house, if my daughter needs a sitter. Keep in mind, my standard poodle is not social, and is this way with all dogs. And, although bulldogs can show agression, this girl seems fine with anything smaller or around her size. With my standard poodle and her, they just are getting used to each other...........on opposite sides of a gate, and the bulldog makes no attempt to push the gate. This girl could definately run right through just about anything.

She seems like a wonderful dog, and I am really surprised that her owners rehomed her. Hubs seemed to want a new puppy, and the Mrs. nearly cried when this girl left. They are a very interesting breed, and very, very loving. Not my full-time cuppa, but she seems to be a perfect dog for someone who wants this breed.

I keep telling my daughter that I keep hearing in my head, the old, old song: "I want a hippopotomus for christmas" hahaha


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, and please forgive the stuff on the floor in the background.....didn't vacuum the dog shreddings today (dog people should understand, I think). And, she just was brought home yesterday...................not my fault her nails are about a mile long. Also, not my fault that I did not instantly cut them. I soooooooooooo want to, but I don't want her to know that I am a little, teensie bit afraid she may try to bite me, and shhhhhhh, I don't want her to know that. The previous owners said she didn't like to have her nails cut. :-(

She can take food from your hand a little rough, unless given on the flat palm; this might be because of her underbite. With people, there is no food or toy agression; I don't think I am comfortable testing that with other dogs, though........... She is fine if you put your hand in her food bowl, etc.

No toileting issues, and she can handle small sets of stairs without any issues........but, she is still young.

I have been told that she has never been crated and will likely cry loudly. DD bought her a crate and a ton of other things. I really don't think she is going to have too much of a problem with a wire crate, as she deals with a door gate perfectly. But, hey, that issue is one for my daughter to deal with at her own house...............hehehe


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great looking E.Bulldog! My Daughter-in-laws brother has one that I see often at my son's house and She is the sweetest! Very people oriented,loves all the other dogs and the 3 cats! The only thing I have an issue with is that they don't smell very good! (Not like poos!) Also keeping her face wrinkles clean during the summer was rather nasty(she got rashes all the time) OH! Watch yours around a pool.....they sink! Also have her hips checked, unfortunately Maggie's are not good. All in all though if you want a bully breed I think the English is the cutest!:thumb:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She does look to have a reasonable muzzle, and not too deep wrinkles - and not too bow legged. Like you, they would not be my breed of choice because of all their issues, but it looks as if your daughter may have got a very nice dog. I hope all continues to go well for both of them!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I too noticed the little bit longer nose and legs right away! Looks like a real winner! What I wonder is if she is more classed as one of those "Olde English Bulldogges". 

Can't remember, are you in Europe or?

Either way so nice to see people breeding more towards what "I" would call correct 
Rebecca


----------

